# Opinions?



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

I just got the whole package for $250. Boots, bindings, and board. I rented them from a local shop around here to use yesterday, so I know how it feels. Everything is used but in great condition.

Originally I was just going to get the boots for $90. They're Burton, practically brand new, with this four-pull locking system type thing. *Really* comfortable using them yesterday.

The board was a little worn and a little shorter than I'm used to, but still in good condition and I was able to use it just fine. I'm thinking I always could sell it online eventually if I decide I'm ready for another one, which I probably will be once I improve a bit more.

The bindings were okay. I only had one small problem yesterday with getting one undone. The rest of the day it was really easy to get in and out of though.

I'll put pics up asap, but I was just wondering if this sounds like a good deal for a beginner? I've gone three times this season, and I plan on going much more often next year. As far as my skill level, I made it down the blues a few times no problem yesterday with the equipment I just purchased.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

Depends on what kind of board it is. And the bindings. What kind are they?

My boots have that pull thingy. I like it.  I wanna see pics!


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

LTD - Muse board: http://www.taranakirubber.co.nz/images/ltd snowboards/Muse snowboard.jpg

Burton Moto boots (black): http://ai.pricegrabber.com/product_images/28262000-28262999/28262343_640.jpg

LTD LT30 bindings (light blue/black): http://images.gearbuyer.com/W/m/ltd_lt30_binding_womens_bobwards_full.jpg

Used but in good condition, the board is a little on the short side for me but I have a feeling I will switch it after I use it a few times next season, $250 dollars :dunno:


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

vitality said:


> I just got the whole package for $250.


I've seen better deals, but that is not a bad one per se. Buying inexpensive set-ups are a great way for people to get into the sport. Snowboarding is not cheap. Hence, getting a cheap deal allows you get replacement boots now, a deck later, bindings even later (etc.). Of course, if your a high-roller, than nevermind anything I just said...and while your at, you can buy me a new board, too. Have fun with your new ride. 

-sedition


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks for the input. That's more or less how I feel too


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

u did good!!!:thumbsup:


----------

